# : لماذا نواجه صعوبات في موضوع الثالوث القدوس ؟ سلسلة شرح الثالوث الجزء الأول



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

الثيئوفانيا عيد الغطاس، وهو العيد الوحيد الذي يخص الآب والابن والروح القدس  فهو عيد الثالوث القدوس أو عيد الاستعلان الإلهي الذي بدأ بتجسد الكلمة، وهذا العيد ظهر فيه الثالوث بشكل واضح لم يسبق له مثيل، بالرغم من صداه في العهد القديم وظهور ملامحه ...​والسؤال المطروح اليوم: لماذا نواجه صعوبات في موضوع الثالوث القدوس ؟​للأسف الشديد أن كثيرين قدموا موضوع الثالوث القدوس بشكل عقلي في كثير من كتب اللاهوت، وقاموا – عن دون وعي – بعزل الثالوث عن باقي موضوعات العقيدة، ففي معظم كتب اللاهوت حتى الغربية يقع موضوع الثالوث بعد موضوع وجود الله وكجزء من البحث في طبيعة الله والجوهر الإلهي. والكلام في هذا الموضوع وبهذا الشكل لا يخلو من جفاف وصعوبات شديدة للغاية؛ والجفاف في تحديد معاني المصطلحات التي دائماً ما ينساها القارئ؛ وصعوبات ناتجة عن الخوض في موضوع طبيعة الله بطريقة فكرية مجردة وأحياناً كثيرة فلسفية من جهة البحث والدراسة العقلية البحتة. لأنه يستحيل على اي إنسان ان يفحص طبيعة الله في ذاته مهما ما بلغ من مقدرة وفهم ومعرفة، لأن هذا درباً من الخيال، لأن من يستطيع أن يعرف الله في ذاته وكماله الخاص ويفحص جوهره !!! هذا مستحيل كلياً، لأننا لا نعرف إلا ما يعلنه الله فقط عن ذاته ولا نملك من أنفسنا أن نفحص جوهر الله إطلاقاً فالله هو من يعرف ذاته فقط وما يعلنه لنا هو ما نعرفه فقط ...
​*المناسبات** التي **ُأعلن **فيها** عن** الثالوث القدوس*​في الكتاب المقدس – وعلى الأخص العهد الجديد - لا نجد فصلاً خاصًا عن عقيدة الثالوث ولا شرحاً مستقلاً عنها، لذلك يحاول الكثيرين إثبات أنه لا يوجد ثالوث أُعلن في الكتاب المقدس وهو من اختراعنا الخاص وقد استقيناه من بعض الحضارات القديمة المختلفة...​  ولكن إذا حصرنا عدد مرات ظهور الثالوث القدوس بشكل واضح مباشر أو غير مباشر، فإن هذه المناسبات كانت إعلانات مرتبطة بوقائع الخلاص.​ ظهرالثالوث بشكل مستتر في بشارة العذراء ( لو1: 35 )​ وظهر بشكل واضح في معمودية المسيح اللوغوس الكلمة المتجسد في الأردن ( مت3: 16 – 17 ؛ مر1: 9 – 11 )​ وظهر بشكل رمزي في التجلي مع أن كثير من المفسرين لا يرون ذلك ويعتبروا حادث التجلي بعيد عن موضوع الثالوث ( مر9: 2 – 8 )​ وكل مناسبة من هذه المناسبات الثلاث تعد أحد أركان علاقة الله الجديدة بنا؛ فالثالوث القدوس مرتبط بالتجسد في المناسبة الأولى، ثم هو دعامة المعمودية في المناسبة الثانية، أما في المناسبة الثالثة فهو مرتبط بخيرات الدهر الآتي...​ والمقصود من هذا الكلام كله، أنه يستحيل علينا أن نخوض في موضوع الثالوث القدوس، كموضوع مستقل بذاته أو موضوع مجرد بعيداً عن خلاصنا، لئلا يصير موضوع نظري فلسفي يقنع العقل، ولا يدخل في صميم حياتنا وخلاصنا الحلو ... فنحن لا نعرف الله *بمعزل عن خلاصنا*، لأن يستحيل إدراك الله في ذاته بعيداً عن عمله معنا وفينا... 

​ وسوف نستمر في شرح تفصيلي في موضوع الثالوث القدوس، ببساطة ومن خلال خبرة الخلاص، وليس كموضوع نظري فكري لكي نثبت صحته، فنخرج خارجاً عن عمل الله الحقيقي وخلاصة البديع فنصير في خسارة قيام شركة حياة معه على مستوى الخبرة الشخصية باستعلان مجده فينا، فهدفنا كله أن نتمتع بشركة حقيقية مع الله الثالوث القدوس؛ ولا نملأ ونحشر العقل بأفكار أو مبادئ علم فكري لا يفيد أو ينفع بل يدع الشك والريبة وعدم الإيمان يتسرب إلينا من عقل لا يقدر أن يعي أعماق الله التي تفوق كل قامته ولو تجمعت البشرية جميعاً معاً من أول آدم لآخر إنسان على الأرض وصاروا عقلية واحدة مجتمعة معاً !!!

​ وفي الجزء القادم سنتحدث عن [FONT=&quot]بعض الصعوبات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]التي تقف [FONT=&quot]ضد[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإنسان [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للثالوث القدوس ؟[/FONT][/FONT]​ النعمة معكم يا أحباء الله الثالوث القدوس​ الإله الواحد الوحيد آمين
______________
قد تم وضع الجزء الثاني للدخول
أضغط هنـــــــــــا
​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أولاً باعتذر عن وجود بعض الأخطاء الإملائية وقد تم تصحيحها... 
ثانياً باعتذر أيضاً عن تقسيم الموضوع لعدة أجزاء وذلك لكي يكون هناك تركيز أكبر في كل موضوع يُطرح وترك المجال الأكبر لصلاة كل واحد لله لكي يكشف له عن ذاته إله حي وحضور مُحيي... النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي
منتظره باقي الاجزاء*


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

karima قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذي
> منتظره باقي الاجزاء*



المسيح إلهنا الصالح القدوس يشعل قلوبنا بنار محبته الحلوة
ويجعلنا ندخل في شركة الثالوث القدوس حسب مسرة المشيئة الأزلية
فقط صلي من أجلي لكي أكتب بالروح والحق حسب القصد الإلهي المعلن بروحه 
وبإذن يسوع كل يوم هاكتب جزء جديد، كوني معافاة باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## zezza (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*حلو كتير 
مستنية اشوف باقى الدراسة المفيدة اكيد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و حياتك *


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

ويبارك حياتك ويفيض نعمته في قلبك كل حين
ويعطيني القوة بتوجيه روحه وإلهامه أن أكتب حسب قصده وإعلانه لذاته
ليكون لنا شركه معه حسب قصده بالروح والحق آمين
​


----------



## staregypt (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*شرح موضوعى جميل
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*
:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## aymonded (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ويبارك حياتك فقط صلي من أجلي
النعمة معك
​


----------

